# Handlebar tape suggestions and Wrapping technique



## martinrm (Jul 30, 2012)

I just recently bought a full carbon stem + bar combo with the aero shape to them and not i just need to wrap them.

So here is my questions,
What is your favorite tape, or the tape that you have had the best experiences with. 

Use: Race
Preferred Color: Black or White

Is there any particular way to wrap these new bars? 









I dont really want to cover up the logo, or loes the aero shape, but i also want some grip. 

Thanks for your help 

If you know who sells the tape a link would be appreciated.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

As far as what kind of tape, this comes up all the time, and there is never anything approaching consensus as it is a personal preference. Decide if you want thick/thin/gel/cork etc... If you want white, easy to clean is nice. Thin + easy to clean = Fizik Microtex. Thick + relatively easy to clean = Specialized Roubaix.

As for how to wrap...stop before you get to the logos. There really isn't any other option if you don't intend to cover the logos.


----------



## freezin_is_the_reason (Feb 5, 2004)

Lizard Skins tape. It's not too thick and offers plenty of grip.


----------



## martinrm (Jul 30, 2012)

@ xjbaylor 

What tape do you have on there right now, it looks really slick.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

martinrm said:


> @ xjbaylor
> 
> What tape do you have on there right now, it looks really slick.


Not mine. While I did have a Talon bar, I took it off almost immediately as I am not a fan of integrated setups. I think that they require to you conform to them, as opposed to being able to easily fit them to you. The talon bars are very comfortable though, the bar tops have a fantastic shape, and the cable routing means that you can stop the tape just about anywhere without have a mess of cables hanging off of the bar.

Any white cork tape will give you the pictured look...for about a day.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

martinrm said:


> I just recently bought a full carbon stem + bar combo with the aero shape to them and not i just need to wrap them.
> 
> So here is my questions,
> What is your favorite tape, or the tape that you have had the best experiences with.
> ...


Them is nice
What do they run?


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

White tape you need fizik microtex.

For wrapping it's really easy with the figure 8 method. I like to really pull the tape tight as it is easier to keep it from slipping when wrapping. I always start at the bar end and wrap to the outside (clockwise on the right and counterclockwise on the left).

Watch this video for an example how the figure 8 is done https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7KwGCDWlUk&feature=related


----------



## Ripper4life (Nov 23, 2011)

Found this great video on how to wrap your bars. As for tape, I've been using Prologo Doubletouch, which has worked great.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

freezin_is_the_reason said:


> Lizard Skins tape. It's not too thick and offers plenty of grip.


Its way too thick ans slimy as hell wen wet.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Not the same bars but similar, and this is how I have them:











Yes, also Lizard Skins but bar tape choice is highly individual. I actually prefer Fizik dual tape which is on 2 other bikes.

As for the wrap, I can ride "invisible aerobars" on these unwrapped tops without too much problem, even when a little sweaty. Other people may have different experiences tho...


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

NWS Alpine said:


> I always start at the bar end and wrap to the outside (clockwise on the right and counterclockwise on the left).


Odd the video posted by Ripper goes the opposite way. Going to the outside stops tape coming loose on the tops in my experience.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

I've recently started using Zipp Service Course CX tape, It's super grippy and maintains grip when I get sweaty. They also have the service course tape which is a normal thickness and I assume it's the same on the grip (haven't used it) - 

Best video on wrapping bars I've seen:


----------



## martinrm (Jul 30, 2012)

milkbaby said:


> I can ride "invisible aerobars" on these unwrapped tops without too much problem, even when a little sweaty. Other people may have different experiences tho...


And i thought i was the only one that did that. . . anyways thanks for the info.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

martinrm said:


>


What is the extra bar hanging out front for?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Fizik microtex is the only tape I use.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Odd the video posted by Ripper goes the opposite way. Going to the outside stops tape coming loose on the tops in my experience.


Yes it does. I wrap the way I mention because I torque the tape the most during sprints in the drops. Wrapping it the way in the video you are twisting the tape in a way that could unravel it. Wrapping clockwise on the right and counterclockwise on the left you torque the tape tighter in the drops. At least the way I grip the bars. You can still get the top to be self tightening too depending on the figure 8 wrap.

If you pull toward the inside then wrap the way in the video.


Park Tools diagram explains this. Pick which way works for you. Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Handlebar Tape Installation (drop bar)

"When riding on the drop section of the bars, it is the tendency to rotate the hands outward. It is possible to reverse wrap direction from start to finish in order to match this tendency. Note the image below has the tape beginning opposite of the taping first described. Wrap each side so the tape rotates outward from the top. In other words, wrap the right bar clockwise and the left bar counter-clockwise."


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

locustfist said:


> What is the extra bar hanging out front for?


Alternate hand positions.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> Alternate hand positions.


Jeez, you don't know anything. It's an antenna.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

redondoaveb said:


> Jeez, you don't know anything. It's an antenna.


Actually I was just kidding; it's really a donut holder for long rides.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> Actually I was just kidding; it's really a donut holder for long rides.


I thought it was for hanging your towel off while you are on the wind trainer??


----------



## martinrm (Jul 30, 2012)

locustfist said:


> What is the extra bar hanging out front for?


Its so you can be pulled during a race, but really Its a computer mount


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> Actually I was just kidding; it's really a donut holder for long rides.


Can I get one of those in white? Also, how do I carry filled donuts?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

xjbaylor said:


> Can I get one of those in white?


That's just silly.



> Also, how do I carry filled donuts?


That's even sillier and I won't respond.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

martinrm said:


> Its so you can be pulled during a race, but really Its a computer mount


How do you mount it?


----------



## martinrm (Jul 30, 2012)

redondoaveb said:


> How do you mount it?


You use the included zip ties


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

xjbaylor said:


> Can I get one of those in white? Also, how do I carry filled donuts?


 While it doesn't exactly look the same, this meets both of your requirements.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*fizik tape*



ph0enix said:


> Fizik microtex is the only tape I use.


I forgot if it was Fizik or Deda tape was fragile.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

Think it's Deda, Fizik tape doesn't have a whole lot of stretch to it but it's by NO means fragile. Have had the same tape on my commuter for almost 2 years now and it's finally starting to get worn through. 

Fair warning, the Fizik tape tends to work best when wrapped more on the "thin" side so that you have enough and don't need to pull or stretch it too much. The tape itself isn't really padded and it does have a limit to its stretching ability...


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I just redid my bars with some polar white Deda tape (non perforated) last night. Very cush, synth-grip feel to it, tape was soft and stretchy, adhesive strip down the middle to aid in taping. I did a lot of touching, pressing and feeling at the LBS prior to picking Deda. The microtex is noticeably thinner than the spongy tactile Deda. This was my first ever re-tape job so my result may not be the best but everything is tight and padded.

I must have re-taped each side 3-4 times until I got it "right". I cut one side too short because of the positioning of the bar diameter taper from clamp on this new bar compared to the old and my thumb is on electric tape/metal when I'm on tops/climbing. I prefer a lot of tape even for flats. Now, the lack of symmetry is making me physically ill so I'm going to chop the other side off too.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

locustfist said:


> I've recently started using Zipp Service Course CX tape, It's super grippy and maintains grip when I get sweaty. They also have the service course tape which is a normal thickness and I assume it's the same on the grip (haven't used it) -
> 
> Best video on wrapping bars I've seen:


isn't he wraping backwards?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

pigpen said:


> isn't he wraping backwards?


Nope.


----------



## serfur1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just wrap them up to where I use them, not too concerned about the logos.










and I always try and find fun ways to cap them off










regular ol wine corks fit in there perfectly too.


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

Very cool looking


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

I just taped grapped my bike last weekend for the first time and I must say I think I did a good job, anyways I ordered the bar tape from Amazon for only $10 bucks I think, black Sram tape and so far I love it, good grip and not too thick.


----------

